# The DN



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi chaps,

Only seen a couple of pics of it - quite nice looking, but whats inside and whats so special about it?. Anyone here have one? and if so, please give your impressions and some pics.

Ta

G.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Garry-where u been?

I'm not the only person here who has one. My opinions though:

I bought mainly because of its size-I like big watches

It's limited-on a personal note it will save me money. I've decided(apart from special pieces) to only buy limited etds now.

It has a 2824 top movement. Few different versions

Chronometer rated.

If you liked it you would have wanted one. You dont so thats it. I origionally wanted one as it was big. I have one now. My own has to be praised though. Its not the most accurate lookin at the chronometer tests. Bearing in mind Ihave limited movement though, mine is at the most 2 seconds out. Suits me.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks very well made. It is too big for me so there's little point in me buying one









Even if I could aford one


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hiya Paul,

Liked the look of it, but lacked any further info - I love big divers watches. Just wanted to know the movement and what justified the price really.

Cheers


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Garry mate

I've had my DN since saturday. At Â£450 it's snip - I honestly believe that, and I'll briefly tell you why. When I think that my quartz SMP retails at Â£700 +, the question that comes instantly to mind is, why ?? With the possible exception of the bracelet, the DN beats it on all of the following counts IMHO - style, robustness, movement (as accurate as a quartz, yet mechanical - that's a huge plus for me), bezel (turning the bezel on the SMP is frankly a nightmare), dial legibility (no silly waves), helium valve (thankfully the DN doesn't have this feature which is frankly a gimmick). I could go on 

Best Regards

Foggy


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info Foggy.

Hope you continue to post here.


----------

